# Feeling Overwhelmed ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Here it is four o'clock in the morning and I can't sleep. I am worried, once again, about Snowball.

Last night he had a visit to the vets because he has not had a BM in almost four days. As usual, Felix thought I was worrying about nothing. When Snowball was examined by the vet ... he appeared just fine. Looks great, alert, no temperature ... everything looked okay.

Just to be on the safe side, the doctor did a rectal exam. She came back and said she didn't feel any fecal matter and that he didn't need his anal glands expressed because all looked normal in that regard. However ... because Snowball did not have a BM for almost four days ... she suggested that we should consider an x-ray ... to rule out any impaction further up in the colon.

She said we could wait another day to see if he had a BM ... or, have it done then. I said to go ahead with it then. When she came back wth pictures of the x-ray ... it showed an impaction further up in the colon ... just as I had suspected.

So, she took Snowball back so that they could give him an enema, to hopefully, move things along. He went a little bit, but, not much. When we came home he went over to the potty pad and went ... but, it was mostly fluid with a little bit of spotted fecal matter. After that, he had dinner. No problem ... ate all his boiled chicken dinner. But, no more BM's.

The doctor said that if he doesn't have a BM today (Thursday) then we need to bring him back. There is a spot on the x-ray that she is pretty sure is gas ... but, I don't think she is one hundred percent sure. So, of course, I am worried.

He is sleeping peacefully ... well, a little restless off and on.

In the meantime, I am trying to deal with a husband who refuses to see a doctor until he really gets sick. He is sick, period. And, now I have, once again, the same thing. I was back to the doctor right before we took Snowball to his appointment. I have bronchitis again! So, I am not too happy with hubby dearest ... he has for the moment lost his DH status.

My main worry is my Snowball right now. This precious angel has gone through so much. So, with a whole bunch of other stuff going on (like BOTH of our cars, that never had problems ...breaking down on the SAME day ... two days ago) I am feeling over- whelmed. 

Please pray Snowball has a healthy BM today. I can handle everything else.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I haven't been here much lately and I woke up at 4 AM and couldn't get back to sleep sp thought it a good time to come check in on the health of the SM babies. 

So sorry little Snowball is having problems...have you tried adding something with fiber to help him 'go'.... like pumpkin? 

Been a bit overwhelmed here too so know the feeling.... hope things settle down for you soon!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes, as for the pumpkin ... he has it as part of his regular diet. 

Terry, are you okay? Can you share what's making you feel overwhelmed, too? 

(((((( Terry ))))))


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So sorry that Snowball isn't feeling well. Hopefullythings will get back on track for him.Husbands can be so stubborn at times. I tell mine, if you're not going to the Dr. I don't want to hear you complain!!!Life is overwhelming at times. On days like that, I just have to sit back and list the positive things and leave the rest in God's hands!! I'm praying for Felix and Snowball, and for you Marie. It doesn't hurt to have a little extra prayers, does it? Hope you have a much better day today!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Our Ozzy will lick his feet and swallows hair. Our Vet gave us a tube of an ointment, just like for cats, to help them have a BM. He gets a lick of it every day and does not get blocked up anymore. I will give you the name of the ointment if you think it would help. Can not use the cat hairball stuff and must be for dogs. Works like a charm.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Marie I am sorry the whole family is under the weather and will keep all of you in my prayers. I don't have any experience with constipation in dogs. Is he drinking enough? Just a thought??


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Marie, I have found that when you wake up in the middle of the night, things are always worse when we start worrying. If you feel that Snowball hasn't had a BM by noontime, by all means take him back and let the vet handle the problem. As for your husband, good luck and you know what I mean. They have a mind of their own when it comes to their health. Remember the soup nazi on Jerry Seinfeld, well, we have to be the health nazi with the doctors because they leave it up to us. Why is that, a mystery until the end of time.....just remember the love and it will all work out. I think that you have been so stressed out because of having such a good, good heart and helping others lately. You called Lynn in her time of need and you take all of this to heart. I know it affected me greatly too. We are all only human......Please keep us informed about SB....we love him and I hope after breakfast, out comes that dreaded little log~~sending hugs and love to you!!!!:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marie:

Hoping that Snowball is better today. Sending you hugs!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

When it rains, it pours, doesn't it?! Poor little Snowball. I do hope he is better today. I have had that dreaded bronchitis several times, so I know how that feels, too. Yuck! Hang in there, sweet lady...prayer coming your way.:grouphug::wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope Snowball leaves you a little present this morning, so you can have one worry taken care of and then you can rest and take care of yourself!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Marie honey,
I'm ready to run away when you are. The 6 of us, of course!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Marie,
So sorry little cutie pie Snowball is having issues. :sweatdrop:
Hopefully he will be back on track today. I just went through that waiting for Sammie to eat-drink :Waiting: Feels like they will never do it, and you get obsessed watching. Sounds like you have a wonderful vet taking care of Snowball, and it is a good sign if he is eating. 
xoxo. 
Kandis


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Kerry, when you told Marie to run away, that brought back such sweet memories. My dear older friend that died several years ago use to call me up and the first thing she would say to me when I answered the phone was, "Let's run away!!!"......We would both die laughing.:HistericalSmiley:We knew the day was starting out on the wrong footing and we would shore each other up!!!

Yes, if you and Marie are running away, I will go with you!!! I think we could have a great time!!!! Marie, How is Snowball doing this morning??


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dearest Marie, I have also been up w/you last night & tonight off & on all night---I am not a worrier really, but there is so much going on around me that I am on over stimulation I think, too. I will keep the night-watch of prayer for you and your baby. I understand your worries, and it is what makes you such a special lady to all of us. May you know God watches over us, and our little babies, even in the dark. My Lisi is "restless" back in Athens & I am told her tear-stain has increased dramatically in the last 24 hrs. The ocean seems bigger, but I know my Father is bigger than that space that separates me from my babies---now if I can just get this wedding off the ground! 
I send you comforting thoughts, a deep measure of peace (& keep a little for myself) and a big, long hug. I don't know when I can check back but I will find a time!
my love, sandi


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Kerry, when you told Marie to run away, that brought back such sweet memories. My dear older friend that died several years ago use to call me up and the first thing she would say to me when I answered the phone was, "Let's run away!!!"......We would both die laughing.:HistericalSmiley:We knew the day was starting out on the wrong footing and we would shore each other up!!!
> 
> Yes, if you and Marie are running away, I will go with you!!! I think we could have a great time!!!! Marie, How is Snowball doing this morning??


Dianne, Kerry just called me. When can you be ready? Do you like cruising? The Queen Elizabeth accepts fluff babies on their cruise! Geez, I need to get a passport!

Dianne, thank you so much for caring. Kerry can tell you I am laughing and crying at the same time. I'm not usually like this ... I mean with tears.

Snowball woke up about an hour ago and went back to sleep. No BM's yet. I have two afternoon appointments (both that I had to cancel last week because I wasn't feeling well with this bronchitis) so I need to keep them. After I am done with those ... and, if Snowball still hasn't had a healthy BM ... then, we will call and probably take him back in tonight if they ask us to.

Again, thank you for caring so much, Dianne ... you are beautiful inside and out.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Kerry, when you told Marie to run away, that brought back such sweet memories. My dear older friend that died several years ago use to call me up and the first thing she would say to me when I answered the phone was, "Let's run away!!!"......We would both die laughing.:HistericalSmiley:We knew the day was starting out on the wrong footing and we would shore each other up!!!
> 
> Yes, if you and Marie are running away, I will go with you!!! I think we could have a great time!!!! Marie, How is Snowball doing this morning??


 
I think we should all run away and go on a destination SM meet up. Dianne that's a sweet story. I am sure to remember her now, I think I'll start saying that line too!


Marie, so sorry that you are worried about Snowball again. Glad you had the xray done right away - I hope it is gas, afterall they said they are pretty sure it is. Yes my mother is like Felix, she'll never go to a doctor unless she absolutely has too. I've been a little concerned about her at 84 I think she is slowing down, which I find depressing to see : ( And I think she is bored, stir crazy after all winter and doesnt' have enough social life, Dad is not chatty and not much of a social butterfly.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for Snowball and for you and felix that you all start feeling better.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Marie i will think off you when i wake up at 4 am worrying about Obi 
and i will say a extra prayer for you ..room here if you want to run away to ireland.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:

Hugs and prayers for you and Snowball


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dear Marie- way too much on your plate. I'm ready to run away with all of you, not because I'm sick or overwhelmed but because I love you all and boy would we have fun

I'm really hoping that Snowball just has a gas pocket -- do you ever give him a 1/4 pepcid pill? Is his stomach growling at all? Sometimes that helps Tyler. If he doesn't go, I think you'll have to take him back to the doctor or you'll worry yourself sick(er). I'm really praying it's nothing. Was just thinking that Sandi gives Kitzel figs when they are constipated. Maybe that will help. 

I can't believe you've got bronchitis again:w00t: Wait, why should I say I don't believe it? I'm the one who's had a cold every month this year. Hoping the meds can kick it out of you. As far as husband's and doctors I don't even want to go there. Mine was supposed to follow up on a couple of things and I don't know whom was worse...his male doctor or himself. :smilie_tischkante: I gave up nagging him because he's a big boy but it makes me nuts!

Please take care of yourself. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is so true that when you wake up in the middle of the night and start thinking of your fears and problems that they seem much bigger and more frightening than they are. You know you will get through this tough time as you have gotten through so many even harder times.
Now, Marie, you know it is my job to make people on SM laugh, so try to imagine God scratching his head in puzzlement when he gets hundreds of prayers for Snowball to poop.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear of this Marie. I hope Snowball gets better soon. Sorry you are sick again too.. not fun  seems to be a really weird year for sickness so far.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers to you and Snowball. Did you ever try laxatone?? It's made for dogs and relieves constipation. Comes in a tube, you put it on your finger and they lick it off...apparently they enjoy the taste. You can find it in any petstore. Just a suggestion as it really does work. 

Hope you both feel better soon!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Was just thinking that Sandi gives Kitzel figs when they are constipated. Maybe that will help.
> 
> Marie, it is dates I give Kitzel---not figs! The nice Mojool dates if you can find them. I am not sure of that spelling!:innocent: . . . and hey, can I come with you all? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Marie, I know you must be exhausted with lack of sleep, worring about Snowball and dealing with your illness and your husband's. Please take care of yourself. Try to nap some and rest all you can so you don't get sicker. Hopefully, Snowball will return to "normal" today.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Poor Snowball,I know the poor sweetie has been ill for a while. So much bad stuff going on. I hope it all clears up soon and Snowball will be running and playing again ...
You both have had so much going on, maybe you both need a spa date when it's all over..
Hugs!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sylie said:


> It is so true that when you wake up in the middle of the night and start thinking of your fears and problems that they seem much bigger and more frightening than they are. You know you will get through this tough time as you have gotten through so many even harder times.
> Now, Marie, you know it is my job to make people on SM laugh, so try to imagine God scratching his head in puzzlement when he gets hundreds of prayers for Snowball to poop.


You Made ME Laugh!!!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Im so sorry Marie , I have not been on as much these days with the new puppy i feel overwhelmed at times myself so i understand prayers for your snowball xoxoxox


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> It is so true that when you wake up in the middle of the night and start thinking of your fears and problems that they seem much bigger and more frightening than they are. You know you will get through this tough time as you have gotten through so many even harder times.
> Now, Marie, you know it is my job to make people on SM laugh, so try to imagine God scratching his head in puzzlement when he gets hundreds of prayers for Snowball to poop.


That's a good one Sylvia!!! Nothing is too small or too big for God! I believe God has a sense of humor also!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Frozen mixed veggies have always done the trick for my constipated dogs (like after spays/neuters). I am thinking of you, Marie!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Marie, I hope things have progressed by now and you wont need to take him bck in.
Hate to even ask this, but you are sure he isnt (gross) eating his poop?? I have a couple that do that and if I am not watching I wouldnt know that they have pooped. Its a very common habit.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just checking in to see how Snowball is doing. Hope everything is coming out the way it should:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie, my dear sweet friend, I can't believe everything that's going on in your life -- and to think that you were wonderful enough to reach out to me in my time of need.

It's awful that you have bronchitis again. I'm praying that you will soon be well. I know that all the stress doesn't help. I don't understand why men refuse to go to the doctors until they get themselves so far down that they need to be hospitalized. Just remind Felix that my dear Jerry's heart condition started as a regular cold -- and the virus attacked his heart. So something minor can easily turn into something major.

And, now, poor little Snowball. He must be uncomfortable. Hoping that it's not serious and that he will be able to have a healthy poopie today.

I love you dearly and I'm sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you so, so much to everyone who took time to respond to my thread. You ladies are awesome. I will respond individually later to your posts. 

Now ... for some wonderful news! :cheer:Let the church bells toll!!! Let the crowds cheer!!!:cheer:


:chili::chili::chili:Snowball just had some poopies!!!:chili::chili::chili: 

He has an appointment with the vet tomorrow afternoon. They made it for me just in case Snowball still had a problem.

I just spoke to Kerry and we both agree that maybe we should see if anything else happens between tonight and tomorrow morning. His BM's were quite normal ... but, still on the dark side ... and, one was a tad on the soft side ... but, not bad. I thought I saw a tad of muscous in one stool ... but, you really had to look. 

Snowball is back on Tylen for about ten days because he did have a slight bacterial infection that showed up yesterday. The vet thinks it probably needed more time to clear up from the last time ... and, I agree.

He ate his chicken with the antibiotic and Tylen tonight. And, instead of giving him 1/2 tablespoon of pumpkin in with his dinner ... I upped it to one tablespoon. (I had reduced it when he had soft stools)

Thank you so much for your support and caring. I will update after I decide if he goes for the appointment tomorrow. Any thoughts or advice is appreciated as to what you think you would do.

Now, ladies let's get packed ... get the fluffs tucked in their bags ... and run away from it all! Jo invited us to Ireland. :aktion033:Let's go, ladies!:aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome Snowball! 

I think maybe a little mucous is normal, I saw some the other day and wondered if it was a little anal glad stuff? Don't antibotics change the colour/texture a little ? I think they do, or did he start taking them afterwards?

I'm so glad things are looking up for you and Snowball Marie, I'm sure you will rest much easier tonite. That's awesome too. Take care and sweet dreams!

Not sure about the appointment thou, I guess you can see how you feel tomorrow. If he seems fine but you just want to be sure, it might be wise to go anyhow. Or ask the vet about it tomorrow. 

Ireland...i'm ready when you are!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili::good post - perfect The Poopie Patrol has finished their work here and is riding off into the sunset until they're needed again. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:
Marie - I'm so relieved, as I'm sure Snowball is. A question though - do you have too keep the poop and take it to the vet for testing? Just wondering.

Now we have to work on you dear Marie. Take your meds, relax and drink lots of liquids and get rid of that bronchitis. And then drag Felix to the doctor. 

Then we're off to Ireland. Can you get that all taken care of by the weekend? :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray for the poopie patrol!!! Glad to hear that "things" came out normally! Hopefully, this trend will continue.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Hurray for a good poopie.

We're the only group I know that gets sooooooooo excited about good poopies. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Now, Marie, you and Felix need to get to feeling better too.:thumbsup:

And, if you girls want to run away, I want to come with you. In fact, my stuff is still packed from my trip from Phoenix. I'm more than ready.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So very glad to read that the poop is coming!! Marie, I haven't been on lately and feel so bad that I missed this post earlier,but you have my very best thoughts and love for you all (even Felix in the dog house!).

Love you very much, sweet friend, and will continue the good thoughts.
xoxo


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Marie your so funny .would'nt it be lovely though .


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

jodublin said:


> Marie your so funny .would'nt it be lovely though .


What?? :shocked: 

Oh, Jo ...You didn't mean it?

:smcry::smcry::smcry:

Okay, I will unpack my bags. Kerry, Dianne, and Lynn ... and, anyone else who planned to make the trip with me to Jo's ... we need to run away someplace else. :walklikeanegyptian::walklikeanegyptian:

Hmmm. Kerry. You told me that Jo was such a sweet and wonderful. Are you sure? :innocent:

I love you, Jo. :wub::wub: And, yes, it would be lovely to visit Ireland. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just a short update that I have decided we are taking Snowball back to the vet today ... just to re-check that we are on the right track and that it is nothing to worry about for the weekend. Positive prayers, please. 

Marie ... who is hacking away and feels like she has pneumonia. : (


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i will keep you and snowball in my prayers Marie ,take care of your self and the little 
fella


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Just a short update that I have decided we are taking Snowball back to the vet today ... just to re-check that we are on the right track and that it is nothing to worry about for the weekend. Positive prayers, please.
> 
> Marie ... who is hacking away and feels like she has pneumonia. : (


Glad you're taking Snowball in...just to be sure. Did you save his BM?
And maybe you need to change antibiotics for yourself Marie. I'm so worried about you!! Please take care of yourself. You're always worried about everyone else and we worry about you. :wub::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Marie,

Hope you are feeling better and that you got a good report from the Vet on Snowball. Hope your weekend is restful and uneventful.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I will keep you and Snowball in my prayers.


----------

